
Show HN: Neural network OCR in JavaScript - megalodon
https://github.com/mateogianolio/ocr
======
megalodon
Made this roughly a year ago (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9652913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9652913)).

Originally I let the neural net output a charcode array (either 4 or 8 bits,
depending on if the output was a number or a character) which could then be
converted into the corresponding character. In short, this improved
performance and decreased accuracy. I ended up switching back to standard
mapping (index of maximum probability is the best guess), which requires an
output layer the same size as the amount of characters one wants to recognize.

Posted it here again because the demand for this kind of tool still seems to
be quite high and there is no FOSS alternative that I know of.

If you have questions or suggestions, let me know!

